

An open letter to web platforms about gTLD adoption - mwilcox
https://iwantmyname.com/blog/2014/02/an-open-letter-to-web-platforms-about-gtld-adoption.html

======
ggchappell
> But without your help, adoption rates will suffer. And if adoption rates
> suffer, the vast expansion of the internet namespace is all for naught.

That's the wrong attitude to take, I think.

Many of us would say that adding new TLDs is silly. In practice it looks like
nothing more than a way for registrars to say to the owners of widgetr.com,
that they now need to pay for widgetr.abc and widgetr.xyz, too.

But there is a better reason why the new TLDs should be recognized as such:
because they _are_ TLDs. Failing to recognize them as such is incorrect
behavior.

~~~
wrs
IPv6 is the new Internet Protocol, but that isn't helping it get support
(much, anyway).

I know it's a terrible attitude, but I read "if adoption rates suffer, the
vast expansion of the internet namespace is all for naught" and my first
thought was “...and I really don't have a problem with that." So if there are
a lot more people like you and me, gTLD adoption may follow a curve more like
IPv6.

~~~
leggo2m
Yeah seriously. It does just seem like another money grab.

The ole "create money from nothing" business model.

